# Refresh



## timpeac

Hi Mike

Would it be possible for you to make the pages of this site refresh when we use the browser forward and backwards buttons? I find that I am often manually refreshing as I flick backwards.

Not a big problem, but thought I´d mention it. Thanks.


----------



## Lancel0t

If this possible then it would be of great convenience for all of us.


----------



## mkellogg

You mean to automatically reload with the changes in the last minute?  My poor server is already becoming overloaded as it is.  I think you are going to have to keep hitting F5.

Mike


----------



## timpeac

mkellogg said:
			
		

> You mean to automatically reload with the changes in the last minute? My poor server is already becoming overloaded as it is. I think you are going to have to keep hitting F5.
> 
> Mike


 
Well not automatically reload if you are still looking at the same page (although that would be good!!) I meant as you flick back with the back arrow, that if something had changed on that last page then it would have the new info.

I am completely computer illiterate and so I have no idea if what I am asking would take rediculous extra resources etc, if so sorry.

I think your server is doing a great job, by the way!


----------



## Benjy

timpeac said:
			
		

> Well not automatically reload if you are still looking at the same page (although that would be good!!) I meant as you flick back with the back arrow, that if something had changed on that last page then it would have the new info.
> 
> I am completely computer illiterate and so I have no idea if what I am asking would take rediculous extra resources etc, if so sorry.
> 
> I think your server is doing a great job, by the way!



the problem lies with ie.. not the web pages. when you click back it reads from the cache. refresh makes it actually update from the webpage.


----------



## timpeac

Benjy said:
			
		

> the problem lies with ie.. not the web pages. when you click back it reads from the cache. refresh makes it actually update from the webpage.


 
But I know of sites, Benjy, where clicking on the back arrow does also refresh the page...as I say I'm not very computer literate though.


----------



## Benjy

timpeac said:
			
		

> But I know of sites, Benjy, where clicking on the back arrow does also refresh the page...as I say I'm not very computer literate though.


hmmm. could you gimme a link? maybe its ME whos lacking in understanding here


----------



## el alabamiano

timpeac said:
			
		

> But I know of sites, Benjy, where clicking on the back arrow does also refresh the page...as I say I'm not very computer literate though.


That's because a JavaScript code is placed in the "Head" of the HTML code, forcing an autorefresh. However, that's for individual pages, and I'm not sure it'd work within a forum setup.

At any rate, clicking Refresh isn't _that_ timeconsuming, is it?


----------



## cuchuflete

el alabamiano said:
			
		

> That's because a JavaScript code is placed in the "Head" of the HTML code, forcing an autorefresh. However, that's for individual pages, and I'm not sure it'd work within a forum setup.
> 
> At any rate, clicking Refresh isn't _that_ timeconsuming, is it?



Good points El Alabamiano!

Also, as Mike mentioned in passing, and most people may not have focused on, hitting * F5* is quick and easy.  It will give you a refresh of the current screen on most computers, from Macs to Pcs to AS/400s to mainframes.  I use it all the time with both IE and Safari.
That puts a lot less load on Mike's server than refreshing every page whenever anyone hits  back or forward.

Cuchu


----------



## timpeac

Benjy said:
			
		

> hmmm. could you gimme a link? maybe its ME whos lacking in understanding here


 
Sorry, can't as it's a university password protected site - I think people with more knowledge than me on this have replied now anyhow. Thanks


----------



## timpeac

el alabamiano said:
			
		

> That's because a JavaScript code is placed in the "Head" of the HTML code, forcing an autorefresh. However, that's for individual pages, and I'm not sure it'd work within a forum setup.
> 
> At any rate, clicking Refresh isn't _that_ timeconsuming, is it?


True. I did say it wasn't a big problem...


----------



## timpeac

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Good points El Alabamiano!
> 
> Also, as Mike mentioned in passing, and most people may not have focused on, hitting *F5* is quick and easy. It will give you a refresh of the current screen on most computers, from Macs to Pcs to AS/400s to mainframes. I use it all the time with both IE and Safari.
> That puts a lot less load on Mike's server than refreshing every page whenever anyone hits back or forward.
> 
> Cuchu


 
Yes that's well worth knowing, thanks


----------

